# OT: Nash Pulls a Dirk, Gets Buzz Cut



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/19072006/2/sports-cutting-hair-doesn-t-change-way-steve-nash-views.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/19072006/2/sports-cutting-hair-doesn-t-change-way-steve-nash-views.html

Pic....ture?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

On the prowl.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lame, the biggest sports outlet in the World don't have one picture, I bet some guy has it on his cameraphone


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

thank me later


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> thank me later


Wow he looks really old.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=289547&page=1&pp=15

They've got a better picture over there.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dayum.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He looks like a youth basketball coach.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Trying to be J-Kidd :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

2dumb2live said:


> Trying to be J-Kidd :biggrin:


 Better yet, could you imagine JKidd with floppy hair?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Better yet, could you imagine JKidd with floppy hair?


:laugh:, i can only see kidd having some hair on his head.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it just me or Nash has some serious receding hariline? :biggrin:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

He looks so skinny now


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> He looks so skinny now


He probably did lose 2 pounds from the hair cut... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Is it just me or Nash has some serious receding hariline? :biggrin:


I looked that way a "few" years ago, and if Stevey keeps playing (or is in the public eye) we'll see a clean shaven dude before long. :angel: 

Not too many white guys - Scott Skiles comes to mind - wears a receding head on the court.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I looked that way a "few" years ago, and if Stevey keeps playing (or is in the public eye) we'll see a clean shaven dude before long. :angel:
> 
> Not too many white guys - Scott Skiles comes to mind - wears a receding head on the court.


Maybe you just have a big forehead? :clown:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe you just have a big forehead? :clown:


Or as I like to call it, "Brain Housing". :clown:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> He probably did lose 2 pounds from the hair cut... :biggrin:


LOL

and the other 10?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> LOL
> 
> and the other 10?


Kids... do that to you....

:biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

uke: 

gross. Honestly, he looks like 30 years older, and well.. its not a good look for him. Grant it, I thought that he was ugly with the long hair, but at least that can cover your face a little.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Kids... do that to you....
> 
> :biggrin:


whoa, i hate mental pictures


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I see a resemblance. :rotf:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I see a resemblance. :rotf:


Sorry no, that's Cassell.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

wow, dudes hairline is messed up for real

not feelin' it


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm telling you, he's gonna shave that thing before long.


----------

